# 1 Canadian Division Patch



## Matt_Fisher (20 May 2010)

Can anybody give me the dimensions of the red felt patch worn by members of 1 Canadian Division on their DEUs?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## 211RadOp (20 May 2010)

Matt,

The only reference I can find on the web says that it is 2" x 3" and drawing it out and streatching my mind back 10 years looks to be about the right size.

http://www.cefresearch.com/matrix/Utilities/patches/index.htm


----------



## Jammer (20 May 2010)

Ack,
I just dug my old one out and measured it.
3in X 2in

Cheers


----------

